# Fatigue and DP?



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

How many of you rate fatigue as a big problem?

I've always bin tired and a bit anxious (DPed from abuse as a kid) but when my brain got fried it really flattened me. While this added DR there was more. At the worst I could only function a couple hours a day. After that it is putter &#8230; nap &#8230; putter &#8230; nap &#8230; etc.

Fatigue isn't really a medical diagnosis - just a symptom (so I've been told). During my worst the diagnosis/problems were,
_
Toxic encephilitis (non-traumatic brain injury) - which causes fatigue
Parkinsonism - which causes fatigue
Major depression - which causes fatigue
Major anxiety - which causes fatigue
Insomnia - which causes fatigue
PTSD - does that cause fatigue?
Unblocking memory blocks - which is stressful and causes exhaustion (fatigue?)
Couldn't eat (lost 15 lbs) - which causes fatigue.
Depersonalization Disorder
_
I am so much better than my lowest point 1 ½ years ago - the 'major's are gone and I can eat and sleep. But fatigue is my biggest problem in day-to-day functioning. Some here have posted about fatigue. But others work 2 jobs. Is it a common feature of DP/DR?


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Fatigue is a big part of my DP/DR, I used to get up at 6 and go to sleep at like 2am every day. Now I feel absolutely exhausted by 8/9. So very annoying.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

fatigue is 90% of my dp, without fatigue id propably be cured by now


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

sonnl said:


> fatigue is 90% of my dp, without fatigue id propably be cured by now


Same here


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> fatigue is 90% of my dp, without fatigue id propably be cured by now


Ditto! Although I did just find out 2 weeks ago that I suffer from hypothyroidism so more likely than not, I can attribute the intense and chronic fatigue to that.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

sonnl said:


> fatigue is 90% of my dp, without fatigue id propably be cured by now


Sonni, don't you work 16 hours a day? How do you do it? I was stuck in bed 20 hours a day. Now it is only 10 hours. But my brain still gets foggy quick and needs rest. Caffeine doesn't bother me but neither does is give me energy. Only rest, which sounds like a contradiction.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread to see if any others suffer from fatigue, as it is such a HUGE part of my symptoms.


----------

